# Installing Bob's Mach Shop Jack Plate on Gheenoe LT25



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Call the shop They use that plate 

Measure Twice Drill Once use lots of 5200

I personally would set plate at center of travel and set cav plate 1.5" above hull bottom @ transom ... Some Use that for the Start adjustment but I Like it for the mid adjustment ...

No one really answered my question about using the Max setback ...But that's what I going to Do ...

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Ernie,

I am going to assume you have the fixed jack plate and not the hydraulic one. Custom Gheenoe does install a lot of those plates on LT 25s so they could give you the best advice. 

IMHO where you mount the jack plate and how high you can raise the motor will depend upon transom height, the amount of setback, your prop, HP, RPMs @ WOT, boat weight, and a few other things like trim tabs. The place to measure you motor height is at the bottom of the boat and the motor's cavitation plate.  I think you would be fine starting out with the cavitation plate about 1 1/2" - 2" above the bottom of the boat and make adjustments from there.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are some pic's of mine. hope the help.














/img]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

kewl.
You don't have any _'before'_ pics do you Matt...
Is that jackplate adjustable to go higher, or is that the max....  Thanks.



GREAT INFO HERE AT MICROSKIFF!   :'(  I'm gettin all emotional!


----------

